# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Προσωρινή Σχεδιασμένη Διακοπή Υπηρεσιών 21/12/2012 7μμ

## NetTraptor

Όλες οι υπηρεσίες θα διακοπούν για λίγες ώρες λόγο μεταφοράς σε νέο datacenter του ίδιου παρόχου με δυνητικά καλύτερη AWMN συνδεσιμότητα.

----------

